# OLH repaving 10/3-10/7



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

We can only hope they repair the top part, although from the markings I saw, it looks like more of the lower middle section.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up! I look forward to testing the new surface.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks! Anyway to find out if this will be all clear on Sat? I'm supposed to ride there with a buddy that's coming from the east coast...


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I saw an email today that suggested that the top 0.1 mi has been repaved. Oh glorious day, if that's true!


----------



## pwb (Aug 21, 2011)

ratpick said:


> I saw an email today that suggested that the top 0.1 mi has been repaved. Oh glorious day, if that's true!


Confirmed. I heard from another that rode OLH to the top that it was repaved. Hallelujah indeed: I often think of cyclocross when I'd ride that last section.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for the info. Who wants to go set an OLH PR next week? I could do a lunch time ride or maybe a late afternoon ride depending on the day. Sub 20 minute pace or bust!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I road it the weekend after my original post, and there were a few markings near the top, but it looked like they were just for small patches and that most of the work was going on for the lower 2nd quarter. This is fantastic news.

I'll let you know first hand after tomorrow, since it's on my routine easy weekend ride.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I rode the top 0.1 miles of OLH and it was blissful. I'll post a video later!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Yep. Got back a few hours ago. It's all good now. The markings I saw were where to start the complete repaving. Very nice.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Old La Honda repaving - your tax dollars at work!


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

*OLH repave-how much faster is it now?*

OLH is now more than 50% repaved, the top section being the most dramatic.
But how much faster do you think it is?
We've been joking that "19 is the new 20". While it may not be 1 min faster, I think it's at least 30 seconds.

What do you guys think?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

My guess - at most 5-10 seconds faster, mostly because of the end section. I don't think the rolling resistance benefit for the rest adds up to anything significant on a climb.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

twain said:


> OLH is now more than 50% repaved, the top section being the most dramatic.
> But how much faster do you think it is?
> We've been joking that "19 is the new 20". While it may not be 1 min faster, I think it's at least 30 seconds.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I doubt that you would be able to knock off 30 seconds off your time, simply because of the repavement. Honestly, the section at the top near the Stop sign required the most attention. Most of us power through that very short section. Even the section after the first sharp right turn switch back isn't bad that you would lose any appreciable amount of speed.

I wish I could blame the road but I'll admit defeat to a few too many beers and lack of discipline from time to time.

chl


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

I heard about this being repaved. I don't think I have gone up OLH since CHL and I did it like 8 months ago :blush2:

I really do believe the last time was when we had just a crazy loop. OLH, WOLH, Kings, back down and then we went and did Melendy. Well CHL did, I turned and went home. Wow that is a long time ago. Anyone want to hit up OLH tomorrow?


----------

